# How to ID a leg band?



## Tomm

If there's a thread for this, heaven knows i tried but can't find it!

Anyway, I'm from New Jersey here in America. My young budgie's leg band says BBF5170 on it. Any way I can get a clue on what that info means?


----------



## PoukieBear

The BBF is usually the initials of the Aviary or breeder of the bird. 

the numbers usually identify what year the bird was hatched in, and the number associated to that individual bird.....however it doesn't seem to be the case with this band.

hopefully someone else from your area can identify the rest of it for you.


----------



## Tomm

the 17 may be the year he was born in. It's all good, though. I was just curious. Thank you!


----------



## lbeckman

What type of band is it? Metal, or the colored soft plastic ones? If the colored one, I have tracked down an association between a color and the year. It took more searching than one would think, but I did find the band/color I was looking for. Eventually. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Breeder Bands are basically like a birth certificate attached on a budgie's leg. The purpose of this band is to help the breeder identify the bird and when it was born.

Many bands are society bands. The society code will be on the band.

NAPS - North American Parrot Society
SPBE - Society of Parrot Breeders and Exhibitors
BAA - Budgerigar Association of America
ABS - American Budgerigar Society

The band should have the year the budgie was hatched on it.

If the band is generic the breeder can put as much or as little information as they wish on it.
BBF would be the breeder's code.
The 5170 would be the chick's number. 
That does not mean the breeder actually bred 5170 chicks; the bands come in lots of specific numbers so the breeder may well have bought the lot of numbers from 5150 to 5200.
Generally, the year the bird was hatched is printed sideways on the band (at least on all the bands I've seen)

L&M Leg bands is the company that supplies bands for most non-society breeders and is the company many breeders use.
You can call them and give them the info to see if its a band they sold, they then can contact the breeder and see if they can give their information to you

L&M Bird Leg Bands

It is not uncommon to get a bird at a pet store that has a leg band. 
Some birdie mills band their birds before distributing them to the big box pet stores.*


----------



## Tomm

Thanks for the info! It appears to be a metal aluminum band.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I would strongly recommend having the band removed when you visit the Avian Vet with your budgie.
Leg Bands, (especially metal bands) can very dangerous to your bird when they get caught on perches, toys, etc.
We've had more than one member whose birds have been seriously injured to the point of requiring amputation of the leg.
It's always best to have your Avian professional handle the band removal as you can easily injure your budgie if you try to remove it yourself.*


----------

